# What did you do to your GuHong?



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

this is just a thread to post what you did to your Guhong. How you lubed it, or modded it and how long you have had it. feel free to post below.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jan 23, 2011)

since december 2009
lubed with maru
modded by switching the core out and replacing it with a Type A core.


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

did it improve it by changing the core. i heard some cores slow it down which some people prefer?


----------



## Olji (Jan 23, 2011)

i changed the core into a C4U core (not the screws and springs, they made my guhong explode >.<), and did the 48 point edge mod


----------



## izovire (Jan 23, 2011)

I modded mine into an Elite and of course put lubix in it. I also dropped it a few times, and solved it thousands of times.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 23, 2011)

Lorenzo said:


> since *december 2009*
> lubed with maru
> modded by switching the core out and replacing it with a Type A core.


 
Wasn't dayan guhong released after that?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was released around June 2010


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have my GuHong since september 2010.
The cube is lubed with maru.
But I didn't mod it, because I just like the cube and I haven't any problems with the core


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 23, 2011)

This has been asked before

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ur-GuHong-to-make-it-so-good&highlight=guhong


----------



## NeuwDk (Jan 23, 2011)

I have had my GuHong since october 2010.
I changed to core to an Alpha-I core(still same screws) and changed the springs to the alpha ones too.
I lubed it by filling the screw holes(all six) with maru lube. Dunno why I did that, but it works greatly, before i lubed it this way i had to lube it around once a week :S

I will probably try to mod it into the ELITE and I have to re-tension it, due to popping :S

EDIT: It sorta died now, doesn't turn well anymore. I found out it is abnormally bad as I went to a competition and tried the other folks GuHongs xD


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

what is the elite mod i only know the ultimate?


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

i had my guhong since janurary 2011 and i did the 48 point edge mod and would like to know how to do the elite mod 

and which core and spring and screw set is best for the guhong and why.

THANKS


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> i had my guhong since janurary 2011 and i did the 48 point edge mod and would like to know how to do the elite mod
> 
> and which core and spring and screw set is best for the guhong and why.
> 
> THANKS


I think most people use type A.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lubix then elite then tension


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

I assembled it, Jig-a-loo'd it, and solved it.


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 23, 2011)

Edward said:


> I assembled it, Jig-a-loo'd it, and solved it.


 
how is it with just jig-a-loo


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

JCub3r said:


> how is it with just jig-a-loo


 
Really good. I can't imagine anything being much better.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

hey, pls can someone explain, how to mod it to ultimate? I saw it in some store, but didn't know, that i can do it by myself... (and that price was far too high for me at the moment)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Firts one:
Assembled
Crap
Maru Lube
Yay
Sub 30
Lost it

Second One: 
Lubix
Done


----------



## prostx23 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I've had mine for about 3 months. I cleaned out the lube it came with, re-tensioned it, and that about it.

Mike


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

JCub3r said:


> I think most people use type A.



type A i or type A V core?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 23, 2011)

I've rounded off the pieces on the outside where the component parts of the cubies meet (need to disassemble the cubies to do this properly), it was annoying to keep getting scratched. Also rounded off the feet of the corners a little. I recently cleaned it out and re-lubed and it's amazing now (W5 silicon oil for those interested).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 23, 2011)

I just lube the core and the pieces with Vacproof (it's like a thicker Lubik). I'll probably do the Elite mod to one of them to see if it's worth doing to the rest at some point (I have quite a few so it'll be extremely time consuming if it's just that good).


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just lubed with Lubix


----------



## Lorenzo (Jan 23, 2011)

ocrap i was thinking about my AV. lol.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jan 23, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> Wasn't dayan guhong released after that?


 
I had my AV in my head for some reason. so yea, oops.


----------



## hatter (Jan 24, 2011)

I got the correct tap and threaded the one side of the core that is wrong.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

hatter said:


> I got the correct tap and threaded the one side of the core that is wrong.


 
I did something similar. I used the tip of a pocket knife to carve the smaller hole.



Lorenzo said:


> I had my AV in my head for some reason. so yea, oops.


 
No need to double post. Click the convenient edit button.



cube-o-holic said:


> I'm pretty sure it was released around June 2010



Looks like they made their first appearance (here) on 27 May 2010. Looks like they were first available for preorder 10 June 2010. The thread you linked to showed that some of them were at least shipped out by 17 June 2010.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Small Kittens need to post here..


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

Got mine on July 2010, added washers to the top of the screws so the springs slide even more, Jigaloo. It's the best cube I have, but it is getting slower.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 24, 2011)

nothing...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Fluffy said:


> nothing...


 
You didn't even look or think about it? :O


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bought a black one and a six-color one.
Jigaloo and Meffert's lube
Recently just switched the cubies and frame


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Got mine on July 2010, added washers to the top of the screws so the springs slide even more, Jigaloo. It's the best cube I have, but it is getting slower.


 
that happened to me, but you just got to clean and re lube if anything it will be better than before.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 24, 2011)

Sanded every piece down with sand paper. Dried/cleaned them off once done, then sprayed the pieces with D39. Core is lubed with lubix from the Ultimate Guhong. 

Best ****ing 3x3 I have ever felt now.


----------



## tertius (Jan 24, 2011)

I stick it in the refrigerator because I like to solve it cold.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

^

No joke?


----------



## tertius (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, no joke. I like the way it handles.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha well that's one I bet most have never heard. What made you try it the first time?


----------



## tertius (Jan 24, 2011)

I left it in my car overnight one day when it was cold, when I solved it shortly after it felt great. Since then, I have left it in my trunk and driven around at work while it chills. Once on a break, I will take it out and do some solves. 

It turns a little slower but is better than tightening the tension because it doesn't lock up (like with the increased tension). It also has increased grip with my hand when it is chilled. 

I will agree, odd, but it adds a little fun to it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 26, 2011)

He said he core tapered it, does that mean he switched to a alpha core?


----------



## tertius (Jan 27, 2011)

He may have chamfered it to reduce friction further? That is what tapered would mean to me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Since June 2010. (Pre-ordered from Speedcubeshop)
Ive lightly sanded the edges. I also did the 48-point mod and a partial V-56 corner mod. Then changed core and screws+springs to C4U. Lubed core and end of spring. Lubed surfaces with lubix and Maru Lube.


----------



## Olji (Feb 6, 2011)

when i changed core and spring+screws to c4u on my guhong, it became bad, and in the middle of a turn a face would explode (yes, whole layer blasts off), if not, then it was only the center piece that popped(soaring across the room that is), so im only using c4u core, keeping the black screws and springs.... i tried placing the spring both ways, different tensions and such, but it still was bad, and exploded, dunno why @[email protected]


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2011)

My used to do that with the C4U core, but I've added a bit of superglue to the tip of the screw. And I've added foam inside the center cap, which somewhat restricts the screw from coming out.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought it off a guy who Lubix'ed it. After a while, I cleaned it, reassembled it, re lubixed it, and that's it. I'm thinking I have to clean it again soon because it gets stuff in the cracks of the edge pieces...

for my second one: I lubix'ed it.

I don't see why all these people are modding it, it works fine the way it is in my opinion.


----------



## Olji (Feb 6, 2011)

the 48 point edge mod acually makes it even nicer (IMO)


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok... ive done the 48 point edge mod and v 5 corner mod and its so frickin SMOOTH now! 
theres still a bit of clickyness but oh well 

and people say the guhong core is not that great so people change it to a Alpha V core and Alpha 1 core....? can someone state a reason why those 2 cores are good? and some people change the screws/springs/ add washers.. etc... if you did then what screw/spring etc.. set did you change to?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 6, 2011)

Natural lubricant.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a bunch so I just did the 48 point edge mod and slight V-5 corner mod to one of them. I've set the tension slightly tighter than the rest and now instead of a minor lock up it explodes instead. I think I'll leave the rest as they are.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Sanded every piece down with sand paper. Dried/cleaned them off once done, then sprayed the pieces with D39. Core is lubed with lubix from the Ultimate Guhong.
> 
> Best ****ing 3x3 I have ever felt now.


 
hi eric. is this the D39  you are refering to? sorry i dont have much idea on lubes n this question belongs in the one question answer thread. but i thought il catch you here  thanks


----------



## M4rQu5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Maru lube and A **** TON OF LUBIX.
Aand I glued the corners together, they were causing lockups.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> hi eric. is this the D39  you are refering to? sorry i dont have much idea on lubes n this question belongs in the one question answer thread. but i thought il catch you here  thanks


 
Yes that's the stuff. I have had to lube my cube one extra time since i got it a long time ago. It lasts a long time too


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone please explain what the 48 point edge mod is?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2011)

There are 4 sharp edges at the base of each of the edge piece (on the long thin piece that holds the edge into the cube). Sanding them down is the 48 point mod.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 26, 2011)

prostx23 said:


> I've had mine for about 3 months. I cleaned out the lube it came with, re-tensioned it, and that about it.


This is actually the question I was gonna ask: I just got mine today, expected it to be completely unlubed, and was surprised how smooth it was out of the box.

(Now, I'm a n00b, so what's smooth to me might be awful to you fast folks. But it's a HUGE improvement over the POS I was using.)

I did get some 50Kwt diff oil, though, so I may try lubing the core sometime. How did you go about cleaning off the lube that's in there? (I'm guessing it's just a generic silicone spray; that's what it smells like, anyhow.)

I'm thinking about getting a half-bright Cubesmith set for it 'cuz the white and yellow are throwing me off and I figure the florescent will help, and I botched the yellow and white sides when I was stickering it before I learned that the do-entire-sides-at-once-with-the-transfer-tape method was more advanced than it looked in the YouTube video.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2011)

Black DIY GuHong, 48 point edge mod, C4U nylon core, C4U springs, lubed with Lubix, Cubesmith full bright sticker set but with standard red. <3

But it still doesn't make main, which is:-

Black DIY Lingyun, C4U Nylon Core, Lubix, Cubesmith smaller standard stickers (no pops at all with C4U core!)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 26, 2011)

White DIY Guhong
everything in the lubix ultimate guhong tutorial
lubed with lubix
some stickers I had left in my parts bin without logo (white center sticker replaced with lubix sticker)

Rarely pops, slightly less smooth then when I first lubed it (less then a month ago) but still better then my old main (painted dian sheng lubed with first griffin silicon spray, and now lubix)


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Feb 27, 2011)

I lost it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

I made into an Ultimate Jig-a-loo Guhong!


----------



## camcuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Black GuHong DIY
-Lubed with CRC (Spray the inside after being assembled)
-Lubed with Jig-A-Loo right after
-Lubed with Maru Lube right after
-Worked in 
-Swapped to Alpha I Core
-Lubed with Lubix when it came out.


----------



## ianography (Feb 27, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Black GuHong DIY
> -Lubed with CRC (Spray the inside after being assembled)
> -Lubed with Jig-A-Loo right after
> -Lubed with Maru Lube right after
> ...


 
No 48 point edge mod?


----------



## fireb0x (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Guhong DIY
- Ultimate Guhong Lube Technique (Find it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA)
- 48 Point Edge Mod

This alone makes for an amazing Guhong. When the world record gets sets on an Ultimate Guhong, you can't go wrong with joining in on the fun!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Pink GuHong DIY:

*assembled
*maru-lubedd
*tensioned
*show it to everyone at the competition and recieves praise for the masterpiece.


----------



## cerealfordinner (Mar 8, 2012)

camcuber said:


> Black GuHong DIY
> -Lubed with CRC (Spray the inside after being assembled)
> -Lubed with Jig-A-Loo right after
> -Lubed with Maru Lube right after
> ...


 
would this lubrication be best on the guhong v2


----------



## 729927852 (Mar 10, 2012)

White Pre-assembled GuHong
- C4U core
- 48-point edge mod
- V-cube corner mod
- Worked in very well
- Tensioned to my preference
- Lubed with lubix

Extremely smooth but when the lubix dries out, the cube is a bit harder to turn - more resistive...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my GuHong v2 yesterday, also my first DaYan cube. I don't feel like I need to do anything else than lube it, so I lubed it with CRC right away. Now it's awesome. I hear Lubix is even more awesome, might give it a try. Of course I have tensioned it too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2012)

Broke in. Lubed with jigaloo. Broke in. Broke in. Broke in. Lubed core with diff oil. Lubed pieces with diff oil. Broke in. Cleaned out diff oil. Lubed with jigaloo. Broke in. Lubed pieces with diff oil. Broke in. Cleaned out diff oil. Lubed with jigaloo. Center mod thing. Broke in


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 10, 2012)

My Guhong v1:
Got it.
Sprayed a brand of 100% silicone in it that was safe with plastic (not crc).
Tensioned it.
Solved it A LOT. (It was my first speedcube)
Stickers wore off > put on a set of half bright cubesmith
Put Lubix on the pieces and it is *super* smooth.
(I've had this for a little over a year)

My recently purchased Guhong v2: 
Got it.
Took it entirely apart. (Even unscrewed the core pieces.)
Lubed the screws and core w/ Lubix.
Lubed the rest of the pieces also w/ Lubix.
Left the torpedoes in.
Tensioned it.
Working on 10,000 solves with it. It is very smooth and clicky. It's like a zhanchi had a baby with a guhong. I love it.
(I've had this for 8 days.)

I haven't done any mods, just lots of solves on the cubes. I am very satisfied with them.


Spoiler



(The Guhong and the AV are my favorite type of cube)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 10, 2012)

Black Guhong v1, assembled, bought at Ohio Fall:
48 point edge mod
lubed with traxxas 50k
(broke in for just over 2 months, bought lunhui at Hillsdale)
widened edges to fit lunhui torpedoes
did godly guhong mods (other than 48 point edge mod because I already did it)
cleaned cube with warm water, waited for it to dry, relubed, re assembled, and tensioned

The cube is super smooth and really fast but locks up a little on the tensions I have it on. It can cut like 65 degrees before it turns into a reverse corner cut or locks up.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 10, 2012)

I have an 6-coloured GuHong and I just lubed it with maru. And it is just AWESOME!! Never regret it  GuHong is so nice and that just with maru... wow!


----------



## MostEd (Mar 10, 2012)

Guhong v1:
48 PE M
Lube spray

Lubix vGuhong V2
use


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 10, 2012)

Modded it.


----------



## jla (Mar 10, 2012)

My lubix GuHong V2:
Tensioned
Broken in

That would be all...


----------



## insane569 (Mar 10, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> Modded it.


 
Yea that's very helpful.

OT: I sanded down parts that make contact. Added screws for torps to stop popping. And for a short while, changed out the springs for ghost hand 1 springs. They apply less tension than normal dayan springs so I have less friction between pieces.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 10, 2012)

Guhong v1 (but not old version)
Broke in
lubed with CRC
broke in
48 PEM
Broke in
Lubed with lubix
broke in
V-cube 5 mod
Florians shengshou 5x5 mod
all the godly guhong mods
C4Y core
Relubed with lubix
Broke in more

==

OMGOSH THIS THING IS BLODDY AMAZING
Tops my zhanchi and lingyun v2


----------



## emrecay (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing to special. Just your average tensioning and lubing with silicone sparay. Works like a charm though.


----------



## bumbojumbo (Mar 12, 2012)

I've had mine for about a week now,and it turns great! Minimal lockups,corner cutting isn't that great as i saw,but reverse corner cutting amazes me! The only thing is,it gets really dusty after only two hours of solving,does anybody know why?


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2012)

if you haven't lubed it, might be cubedust from the pieces rubbing together

i lubed and tensioned mine, haven't really done anything to it
now that i'm done doing CPM to my zhanchi i might mod my guhong now :|


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 4, 2012)

I have created my own mods, but i dont want t post them all here, pm me if you want to hear them.


----------



## benskoning (Apr 4, 2012)

I threw it on the ground.

Just kidding. I did the 48 point mod that is it.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Apr 4, 2012)

I made love to my guhong every night (until I got my Zhanchi a new core; after that it was only every other night).


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 11, 2012)

When I got it, I took it out of the box. 2 weeks later, I lubed it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 11, 2012)

lubed it. . .


----------



## slowhand (Apr 20, 2012)

My first one, which is just over a year old, I just lubed with some 20,000wt silicon differential lube (for RC motor transmissions). Works like a dream.

Ordered another one for my office desk a few month ago: noisy clacking, bad tensioning, etc. -- a complete nightmare. (Glad it wasn't my first one). So I completely disassembled it, cleaned off all the rough plastic sprues with an x-acto knife (48 point edge mod), lubed the core (Lubix Ultimate method), reassembled, lubed, re-tensioned the screws off and on for a few days, sanded the corners as they had rough spots (I used a nail file), and now it is even better than my original GuHong.


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 22, 2012)

48 Edge mod, V5 Corner mod, some corner rounding, edge rounding, center cap mods, bought lubix torpedos, lubed with izo lube/silicube, cubesmith stickers, and about to change core to A1 core.


----------



## Aston (Jul 30, 2012)

Black GuHong Lone Goose.
Lubed with Traxxas Silicone (Apparently Lubix repackaged)
Modded corner stock nubs, edges, 48 point edge mod, center peice mods, alpha v core, cubesmith half brights, and installed torpedoes. 

It turns fast when I loosen it (derp) but it locks up quite a bit. Corner cutting won't go to 45 and the corners are a bit loose from all the shaved plastic. Meh. My Zhanchi and Lingyun with only Lubix are better. Still a lot better than out-of-box though.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 30, 2012)

48 point edge mod. Lubed with CRC silicone for 3 months to break it in. Cleaned out the CRC and lubed with Traxxas 30K like a Lubix Ultimate GuHong. Changed to half-bright plus bright blue Cubesmith stickers. It's really smooth and silky now.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

I sent it back to r3stationtech - I bought a white cube, they gave me a black with extra stickers -_-.

The cube was really stiff anyway.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Took my Guhong V1 completely apart and lubed it with Lubix... Lubix way (core, springs, etc.) Tensioned it to corner cutting ability of ~45 degrees. Did 48-point edge mod. Dayan stickers wore off so changed them to Cubesmith stickers. I think they're called half brights? Not sure. I have a bright green and fluorescent orange. Kept the blue as dark colour but I think I'll use the brighter blue next time.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 2, 2012)

48 point mod, changed yellow to black so black is opposite white, lubed with 50k, painted with nail polish, top coated with spray enamel. I prefer it to my other 3x3x3s but despite the extra use it shows no sign of wear:


----------

